# My First Build, Is It Compatible?



## ddrcan (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi this is my first post and i'm building my first computer so i was hoping someone could tell me if all these parts are compatible. :smile:

cpu=Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 2.33GHz 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor 

mobo=ECS NF650iSLIT-A (V1.0) LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard 

ram=Crucial Ballistix 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory 

video card=EVGA 01G-P3-N959-TR GeForce 9500 GT 1GB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card 

harddrive=Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive 

dvd player/burner=LITE-ON Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache IDE 20X DVD±R DVD Burner 

power supply=Thermaltake TR2 W0070RUC 430W ATX12V Power Supply

operating system=Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 64-bit for System Builders


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

HI ddrcan and welcome to the forum
You have a couple of problems there,
The motherboard does not support the CPU > http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Support/CPU_Support_Model.aspx?detailid=733&MenuID=69&LanID=0
I would look at either a Gigabyte or Asus MB with a P45 or P35 chip set over the Nvidia chips and a ECS board.
Another thing I see is the power supply for a modern gaming rig you need to at least at 550w to take the hours of high power use, actually for any pc using a PCIe card you should be using a 550w quality unit have a read through the power supply sticky there is a link in my signature below.
And the last thing is that the E8400 or E8500 Dual Cores are faster in gaming then the slower clock speed Quads because games do not use 4 cores now or the foreseeable future have a look here> http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/Crysis-1680x1050,818.html


----------



## ddrcan (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey thanks for the quick response! Unfortunately I've already taken everything out of the box and put together and taken apart. would i have damaged the processor by trying to use it with this mobo. I sent the mobo for an exchange as I thought maybe it was DOA. when everything was put together its seemed to all work except the monitor displayed no signal.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You probably haven't damaged the cpu, but the chipset on the motherboard isn't capable of running the cpu and can't identify it.


----------



## rbolling123 (Jan 7, 2009)

your CPU isnt compatible


----------



## ddrcan (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey thanks for the help guys i got a new mobo and everything is up and running smoothly. this is my set-up now:

mobo-GIGABYTE GA-EP45C-UD3R LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard 

cpu-Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 2.33GHz 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor 

ram-Crucial Ballistix 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory 

psu-Thermaltake TR2 W0070RUC 430W ATX12V Power Supply 

video card-EVGA 01G-P3-N959-TR GeForce 9500 GT 1GB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card

case-Rosewill R103A Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with 350W 20+4 pin connector Power Supply 

hard drive-Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive

disc drive-LITE-ON Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache IDE 20X DVD±R DVD Burner


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

As Wrench has mentioned before, the only bottleneck could be PSU...
Maybe you won't notice any problems in couple of months, but hey will come, trust me...
If I were you, I would return that PSU + add some money for better one, because I believe you still got warranty over it...


----------



## ddrcan (Jan 5, 2009)

I thought about returning that one but i took this psu test: 

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

It reccommended 403 watts with all my stuff and I told it i had 2 harddrives and 8 gb ram and 2 dvd burners and i actually have only one hdd 1 dvd burner and 4gb. (however i will be getting the other 4gb ram and dvd burner and am undecided if i need another hdd.) will I need more power the longer i use my computer or something? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You missed something in the calculator I get 485 and the you add 30% for 524w
What Video card did you enter?


----------



## ddrcan (Jan 5, 2009)

The video card i used was the nvidia geforce 8800. But i did forget to add the 30% : 0
I will RMA it which should be no problem because newegg is awsome. (even voided the restocking fee on the motherboard!)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You will not be sorry for picking a better PSU.


----------



## ddrcan (Jan 5, 2009)

kool, just one last question, can i use my current psu until i get a new one without worrying about damaging anything. Also i'm noticing sometimes my dvd drive sounds like it is trying to spin and then it stops and starts over and over. it only happens sometimes but it won't read a dics when it does. Is this common for lack of power?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For a very short while.
Is the DVD drive new?
It could be lack of power or a dirty lens, or loose Data cable.


----------



## ddrcan (Jan 5, 2009)

the dvd drive is brand new im going to order this psu today i think 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005
can i still use my comp for a week or so? I really don't want to damage anything but i still want to play simcity 4 : )


----------



## ddrcan (Jan 5, 2009)

oops..please ignore my above link this is the psu i plan to get

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817814014


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your other choice would have been better the corsair is a much better unit, the psu being should be ok for a couple of weeks.
Make sure the data cable on the DVD drive is fully seated on both ends.


----------



## ddrcan (Jan 5, 2009)

ok ok how about this one, 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139002

and what makes corsair better than other psus?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have a read through the power supply sticky there is a link in my signature.
Are you looking for modular? The 620HX is very good but costs more then the 650TX or 750TX. The ABS units are not the same build quality internally as the Corsairs or PC power & cooling, Coolermaster Real Power Pro model units.


----------



## ddrcan (Jan 5, 2009)

yes i was thinking of the modular feature on that, otherwise i would probably get the 750tx. i like the idea of having my case less cluttered, but 130 more watts for cheaper does sound nice. i dont mind paying extra for quality, so i guess I want whatevers quieter and cooler with good airflow.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I also prefer a large single rail on the 12v that way you don't have to worry about balancing power loads on the rails. You can use an empty drive bay to coil the extra in and hide them, Sometimes I put the DVD drive in the second bay down just for that reason.


----------



## ddrcan (Jan 5, 2009)

Alright I'm sold! I'm ordering the 750tx right now. It's been too long for me to submit rma on the thermaltake : ( , bt maybe newegg will be leniant. either way $40 bucks is a lot less than what some begginers mistakes could cost.


----------

